# Hood question



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where, or do they even sell, the inner complete main brace for the hood for a 67 LeMans? or is this something I am going to have to try to salvage from a used hood? I have a hood, that has a very good outer skin, but has some severe rust issues with the inner hood brace. Too much to even attempt to repair, but the outer hood skin is fine. I would like to remove the skin, replace the brace, and reuse this hood. Is this something they sell new, or do I need to get a used hood and go from there?
Thanks guys.
Rusty in NC


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

probably best off to search for a new hood, the good thing is since everyone likes the GTO hood with the scoop there are a lot for sale cheaper. 65-67 will fit off any Tempest, Lemans or GTO


----------

